# ** ATTN: All Car Clubs!! Super Street Tour - Sept 14th **



## dho (May 15, 2002)

The Super Street Tour is coming to Fort Worth Sept 14th!! We're rounding up all the car clubs and car guys to pre-meet in Arlington and then roll out to the Enkei Warehouse *ALL TOGETHER!* DFWCC will have it's photographers and video team to cover the pre-meet and cruise. May have additional media coverage! 

All you people in Dallas and Fort Worth want to show that we have a car scene here? Let's make a huge impression on these magazines! It's time for DFW to get it's recognition of having a Texas sized car scene!!!

Pre-Meet: Sept 14th 5:45pm-6:45pm
Location: America's Best Coffee (3751 Matlock Rd Arlington, TX 76015 map below)

All drivers must sign-in at the coffee shop to participate in the 'cruise' to Fort Worth. Enkei is also looking for show vehicles for their Enkei wheels. This is your opportunity to provide us with your contact information for us to get your ride featured! Register for the car show with DFWCC.



















For more information, please check the DFWCC.org website or DFWcarclubs: http://www.dfwcarclub.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=185


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Will be taking monetary and other donations at the meet in arlington. Please see www.dfwcc.org for more details.

please support the good cause... register for the arlington meet and cruise:
http://www.craevax.com/register_dfwcc.htm

thanks!
dan


----------

